# feeding corydoras fry



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Anyone have any suggestions for feeding cory fry? I wasn't expecting success. but turns out i've got 'em!

I've read bbs are good, as are microworms... what about egg yolk?

specific suggested reading would be delightful!


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

when they finish using their yolk sacks (around 4 days after hatching) I start them on microworms then when they get bigger I feed NLS thera and grindal/white worms.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Jung said:


> when they finish using their yolk sacks (around 4 days after hatching) I start them on microworms then when they get bigger I feed NLS thera and grindal/white worms.


awesome - thanks for the heads up, I should have grabbed one of the cultures at the Hamilton auction... that was poor planning on my part.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I do the same as Jung but also feed small amounts of earthworm sticks.


----------



## Kan (Nov 12, 2011)

Maybe you can start a infusoria culture as well. Never tried myself but if you have some left over vege doesn't hurt to try


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

*micro worms are a success!!*

all 30 or so fry LOVE micro worms! so do the 6 guppy fry in with them... can you say explosive feeding frenzy. the fry have grown to about 5mm so far and seem to be doing well!

thanks to Missindiferent for the microworms.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Awesome! Good luck with the brood!


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

They would do well with the repashy meat pie as well. Plus u can put it in the tank and not really worry about it fouling the water quickly. They can hen pick at it all day long. Bonus is a 2oz package would last a long time with them


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

I was wondering if the fry would know to go for the repashy foods since it doesn't move... I'll have to try that. I can't always feed them 5x a day... x_x


----------

